# Steering linkage repair?



## Drunkskunk (May 26, 2015)

Hello. I have a problem with lose linkage on my LT 2000. I just bought the mower 3rd hand, and it's been well abused in sandy conditions. The front axle wobbles, the cross link ends have wallowed out their holes, and the main steering arm has a lot of slop in the rod ends. It's hard to hold a straight line to mow in anything faster than 2nd gear.

I don't know the year. The model number stickers are missing. the last owner thought it might be a 2007 to 2009. It has a cast iron axle, Kohler 17HP motor, but the newer style steering gear (the one without that plastic T shaped thing).

Are there any good ways to repair the linkage? I have a welder, but no idea how to do this right.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
if you can post a pic,it would help us to identify it.


----------



## Drunkskunk (May 26, 2015)

Sorry for the delay. Here's a pic of it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, just go to the Searspartsdirect site,and find a year that seems close. 
Most will have the same steering parts. 
Best to compare the type of steering gear,and it should be ok.
The wheel bushings are plastic,as are the little pieces for the steering arm holes . They should just snap in.


----------



## Drunkskunk (May 26, 2015)

Those parts are a little more worn out than could be repaired by just replacing the bushings. Replacing all the metal parts that are worn would cost a lot more than I'd paid for the tractor. 

I can weld up the holes and drill new ones on the spindles and steering arm, but it seems counterproductive to replicate a poor design that failed in the first place. 

My first thought was to build something with greasable hemi joints, similar to a go cart or ATV, but I figured I'd check with the collective wisdom here first, to see if anyone had made something that worked.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Biggest problem ,there might be the clearances at the steering plate,but Heim joints could work.
If I recall,Lowes has them in the bins,under hobby supplies in hardware section.
You could bendsome rod the same as the links,and thread the ends,to mount the heim joints.


----------



## Satan (Jun 8, 2015)

Check out repair clinic.com for replacement tie rod, steering link, drag link, and steering bushings along with spindles. They take orders till late evening and ship the same night......great to do business with

Steve


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

My local ACE Hardware carries a line of rod ends and clevises. They have the ball&socket tie rod ends as well. You may get lucky and have a similar store near you.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

get a price for the parts, they may not be as much as you think


----------

